
The KOST Stack: An Open Source Cloud Native Hybrid Database Stack - jinqueeny
https://thenewstack.io/the-kost-stack-an-open-source-cloud-native-hybrid-database-stack/
======
bsg75
TiDB is not (currently) as commonly used as the other things in this stack.
But I guess KOS(NewSQL) does not make for a good acronym.

Maybe KOSS where the last S covers anything from TiDB, Cockroach, Clickhouse,
and S3 (Parquet, Avro, etc.).

